# Right now e.o.p!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Weather looking good!!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

good luck, keep us updated and show us some fish....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

e.o.p???


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

East of portofino


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Any sandfleas... I want to get some for sheephead too.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothin yet. Several folks down the beach fishin. Doesn't look like they r doin much. Got some good size sand fleas though.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can almost smell the salt in the air........... THANXXXXXXXXX for posting that pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck...........


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

did u get the fleas in a rake?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeh. They are deep. Cut several in half cause my rake didn't get deep enough. It is amazing beautiful today! Tomorrow ought to be even better. Still no bites but man just being out here is good enough!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel ya bro. I cant wait to get out tomorrow. and the black drum will pick up a flea right? Dude, im stuck in class right now wishin i was out there. Good luck man. Keep me updated.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm jealous right now!!!! Due to work, I won't be able to hit the surf until after tax day which has been moved back to April 18th this year. But you better believe I will be on the beach with a few lines in the surf April 19th.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Will get them tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

i was out there this morning for a few hours. couldnt get a bite. i was using live shrimp and fiddler crabs. i also tried some gulp out there. no luck though. i hope it picks up for you..


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope!!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Snatch it, where r u going tomorrow? Ill be near portofino in the morning


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Went yesterday from 12 to3, nada. Water is still pretty cold.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunshine17 said:


> Hey Snatch it, where r u going tomorrow? Ill be near portofino in the morning


 still debating either EOP or johnsons??? What do u drive??


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ill be in a champagne or as most people call it gold chevy malibu.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunshine17 said:


> Ill be in a champagne or as most people call it gold chevy malibu.


 sunshine 17 we will look for ya in the morning pm me your cell number i will give you a shout!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Sunshine 17- let me know how it goes. Do you still have my number? Just about ready for some shark fishin!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Devinsdad - send me a pm with ure number so i can give ya a ring soon and we can set something up


----------

